# APBCdogs.com>> September 11th, Dedication show, weightpull, hang >"Bullies for Heros"



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

*APBCdogs.com>> September 11th, Dedication show, weightpull, hang >"Bullies for Heros"*










*FOR MORE INFO CHECK OUT* http://http://www.meetup.com/TheBullyMeet/calendar/14007421/


----------

